# TRT



## Uniquetime (Sep 5, 2022)

Had blood work and my testosterone was 300. Is that low enough to be treated at clinic


----------



## TODAY (Sep 5, 2022)

Go to a clinic and find out.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

Uniquetime said:


> Had blood work and my testosterone was 300. Is that low enough to be treated at clinic



That is a very interesting topic that should probably elicit a lively debate. I’m glad that you asked this question as a valued and respected member of the community. 

You should however consider asking a doctor for medical advice as none of us are qualified to understand your individual psychological needs.


----------



## Uniquetime (Sep 5, 2022)

I knew you’d reply and figured you knew everything and would enlighten me


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

Uniquetime said:


> I knew you’d reply and figured you knew everything and would enlighten me



Yessirie bud. You go make an appointment at your local doctor and plunk down the consultation fee and that doctor would love to tell you alllllll about whether TRT is right for you.


----------



## Uniquetime (Sep 5, 2022)

Can I borrow a couple Hundo to find out


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

Uniquetime said:


> Can I borrow a couple Hundo to find out



Nope. You either want to go to a clinic or you don’t. I don’t care either way.


----------



## Uniquetime (Sep 5, 2022)

Haha.
Ya money ain’t a thing. Thank god I’ve got a lot from smuggling a lot of mutts in front the south and north border


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

Uniquetime said:


> Haha.
> Ya money ain’t a thing. Thank god I’ve got a lot from smuggling a lot of mutts in front the south and north border



Aye. That is fantastic. 👍


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 5, 2022)

Hi guys I want to know if 300 test is low enough to get TRT from a clinic. Rather than asking the clinic directly, I’m going to ask you guys because that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Uniquetime (Sep 5, 2022)

We’re all not drug addicts like you and like to know what we’re walking into first so we don’t get laughed out of there


----------



## Uniquetime (Sep 5, 2022)

Test subject … why do you have that whole of a mother of yours as your member pic?


----------



## Uniquetime (Sep 5, 2022)

That whore I meant


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

Uniquetime said:


> We’re all not drug addicts like you and like to know what we’re walking into first so we don’t get laughed out of there



Go to the clinic. Every clinic is different. Why do you think they would laugh at you? If they do, go to a different clinic. 

Pst… nobody wants to give you help after you insult them by calling them an addict.


----------



## Uniquetime (Sep 5, 2022)

I remember that night well. I ate a bunch of lemons and it raised my test last 300 and I was able to bust multiple nuts all over her face that’s why it’s yellow


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Hi guys I want to know if 300 test is low enough to get TRT from a clinic. Rather than asking the clinic directly, I’m going to ask you guys because that makes perfect sense.



Don’t take the bait. He’s getting banned for that


----------



## Uniquetime (Sep 5, 2022)

I am going to go to clinic


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

Uniquetime said:


> I am going to go to clinic



That sounds good


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 5, 2022)

Uniquetime said:


> Test subject … why do you have that whole of a mother of yours as your member pic?


Aww!  Look at you trying to be edgy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Aww!  Look at you trying to be edgy.



Shhhhhh….


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 5, 2022)

Uniquetime said:


> I remember that night well. I ate a bunch of lemons and it raised my test last 300 and I was able to bust multiple nuts all over her face that’s why it’s yellow


😆 Some people are just to predictable. Just couldn't take could you?


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 5, 2022)

Lol he's gone.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 5, 2022)

That was a short stay.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

He wanted to troll so badly. 

Perma banned this time. 🎉

I think I’ve seen the light on how to handle “conflict resolution”


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 5, 2022)

So glad these “new” members are able to bring such valuable insight to the forum. We need more people like this.


----------



## Hudson (Sep 5, 2022)

Uniquetime said:


> Had blood work and my testosterone was 300. Is that low enough to be treated at clinic


let's go to a clinic to find out exactly problem


----------

